

I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream [1968] - Mathnerd314
http://web.archive.org/web/20070227202043/http://www.scifi.com/scifiction/classics/classics_archive/ellison/ellison1.html

======
kilian
I played the adventure game based on this book. Disturbing and intriguing and
highly recommended (it runs smoothly on dosbox). On my To-read list.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Yes, very disturbing game. Fun fact: The sinister computer is voiced by Harlan
Ellison.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scream_%28video_game%29)

------
tingley
Jesse Ruderman's zap colors bookmarklet
(<https://www.squarefree.com/bookmarklets/zap.html>) cleans it up nicely as
well.

~~~
pasbesoin
Note that a simple edit of the bookmarklet code can provide tinting of the
background. And it all runs local.

He also has one that kills (most) CSS styling.

------
stevek
I've often heard of this, but only just read it for the first time.

When reading this, I was struck by how much more horrifying it would be if the
characters were running on the computer instead of being physically inside it.

Can you imagine being restarted and seeing the terrible fate of thousands of
your previous incarnations?

------
Mathnerd314
Best viewed with Page Style->"No Style", unfortunately.

~~~
marcocampos
Try Readability ( <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/> ) It's great
for reading large quantities of text on the web.

